# wii game/controller



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

I just bought COD:World at War (xmas time) and the wii laser from the going out of business Circuit City. This game is based on WWII. The wii laser is light and fun to use and yes it has a laser. The game is pretty realistic and has some interesting guns in it. The will laser is close to the wii zapper, but lighter and doesnt have the laser which honestly doesnt do anything special except put a red dot on your tv screen or a toy for ur pets. But the gun's were only 7 bucks each at Circuit City, so I cant complain.:meal:


----------

